# Combined workbench in small workshop



## Jeevanbee (4 Feb 2014)

Hi guys!

Finally I'm up to making my own workbench which shall be used in my shed  . This is only a small shed with sizes of 2,25 mtr by 3,05 mtr :x . This shed is not only for woodworking but also houses a few bikes and a motorcycle, these however shall be rolled outside when busy but need to go back inside during night/bad weather.

Lay out of the shed:
At the left side: 3 hanging cabinets; 1.80 mtr wide. Below the cabinets a fridge. In the corner next to the hanging cabinets I'm planning for a dust extractor Next to the door; a big cabinet with L x w x h of 1 mtr, 50cm, 2 mtr. 







I have made up the following idea of providing me with some worksurface. My plan was to integrate a table saw and router into a workbench on which I can also do some hand planing/assembly etc. The part where the router sits/hangs and the left side of the saw would be made of a laminate of 2 pieces of 18mm MDF. Sizes of the workbench would be 150cm wide, 65 cm deep and 85 cm high.






At first I was thinking about an extra tabletop (torsion box style) placed over the saw and router table when doing handplaning, sanding etc. When using the saw or in need of a big assembly table this could be positioned on supports behind the workbench to provide extra surface. I only think it might end up a bit too high? And this might cause problems with a vice that would sit below the surface?

Do you guys have suggestions how to make this work? I'm in desperate need of a decent workbench/saw table router table but my space is very very restricted. :roll:


----------



## MickCheese (5 Feb 2014)

I cannot really help with you question but can offer some experience of my own. 

For a while I worked from a garage that also housed my motorbikes. I found two issues. One was the bikes were always covered in dust the other was that putting the bikes away wet meant the garage was often damp and my tools suffered from rust. 

I now have a workshop in the garden so problem solved. 

Mick


----------



## John Brown (5 Feb 2014)

The proble I can see(and I also have a tiny shed that I attempt to work from) is that you need to be able to move, or at least rotate, the saw. Otherwise you will be able to cross-cut, but not rip(or vice-versa). Unless, of course, the saw you are proposing can be rotated in-situ.


----------



## Jeevanbee (5 Feb 2014)

@MickCheese: Good point, didn't think about that. Maybe a good excuse to build something to place the bikes under in the garden...that way more space for me to work in 

@John Brown: The workbench would be on casters so that it can be rotated if needed. When put in position the bench would be lowered on the ground for stability.


----------



## rafezetter (16 Feb 2014)

I'm making something very similar to this, but my router will be on a hinged side flap, and the saw (so far) will be a simple CS mounted underneath, the sizes are actually pretty close.

I'm making my own fence though so I'll be able to ripcut quite wide boards and it'll double up with an extension thing to be the router fence.


----------

